# FreeBSD 9.1 VM PF Firewall routing



## Sabrtooth (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey all!

I'm totally testing for funs here, but I'm hoping someone's come across this or can help. Basically, I think 90% of my issue is that I'm routing between two class C subnets for testing, but nothing really says that this SHOULDN'T work. Just a gut feeling. Anyways, I have a Hyper-V Host with FreeBSD 9.1 in a VM. I use PF as a firewall/NAT. I currently have three legacy adapters. One for the WAN, one for LAN (VLAN ID 2), and one for HOST (only host and VMs Also VLAN ID 2). PF is set to pass all right now, in and out.

I would like to route WAN packets to hosts on either the LAN or HOST networks (I switch them up during testing as I'm just trying to get routing to work on 1). Here's my enigma. When I boot/reboot the system, traffic works to the WAN from outside the box without issue. The FreeBSD box can access the web without issue. Now, regardless of whether LAN or HOST is setup with the I.P. (we'll call it 192.168.0.1), I can not ping it from the Host computer on 192.168.0.5/ BUT! If I ping 192.168.0.5 from FreeBSD, it picks up and I can communicate back and forth (ssh, web, ping, etc). However, routing externally will not work.

Also, if I run `trafshow` to test I get: 
	
	



```
data link type 117 not supported
```
 and then communication dies on 192.168.0.x until I ping out from FreeBSD. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sabrtooth (Sep 2, 2013)

This was resolved as a result of the work done here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41585. Basically a subnet mask issue.


----------

